# LIL YEAR LONG BUILD OFF !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHOULD BE  done by the builder ! If You have items done from someone else , Besides chrome plating or decals thats fine But everything else should be Posted that it was farmed out ! And you will take a 2 point loss in the area that you did not show craftsmanship for !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

everything has to be done by the builder himself including interior, body mods, etc? or can you send parts off for plating, and everything else? 

Ill join in this----a year is long enough to try for perfection with the working windows, convertible tops, and all that jazz


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Open Minded ! 


























This will be a full out make over ! 

Best of luck to all that enter ! 

Minidreams Inc.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

fuck it i'm in this yr build off :thumbsup: count me in


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i wont finish in time a year is too little time for me but good luck to the rest of you :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 26 2006, 01:07 AM~6825511
> *i wont finish in time a year is too little time for me but good luck to the rest of you :biggrin:
> *



WHAT ! that sounds like a losser talkin to me You an't no Losser! Your a M.C.B.A. MEMBER ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

its a joke fucker :biggrin: 
im in ill see what im going to build:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 26 2006, 01:16 AM~6825555
> *its a joke fucker :biggrin:
> im in ill see what im going to build:0
> *


 :biggrin: BRING IT ! 


anyone want to race to see how many NEW kits we can get done this new year ! LOL!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

If we can enter two, I will do the same considering there is a year to finish  not sure which two yet, but most likely a caprice and one other----


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ill be in this one soon, i will have to find a good kit for it tho!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yeah im definitly in this with my rivi that i had started:
Hears old pictures of it, ill get new ones hear soon.


















Ill list everything for that one in due time.
I also would like to find a new kit to build aswell to further my skills, mabey a full detailed rice burner. hell who knows in the 07.


GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ENTER!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES MINE!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

David your missing about fifty other build entries seems how we all know you will finish this year longer in about an hour then start showing off again :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Id like to try my hands on a radical of some sort when does entry have to be posted I'll enter :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 26 2006, 11:08 AM~6826877
> *David your missing about fifty other build entries seems how we all know you will finish this year longer in about an hour then start showing off again  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Id like to try my hands on a radical of some sort when does entry have to be posted I'll enter  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! 


WHat every you want to build must be entered by Feb 1st !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 10:34 AM~6827015
> *LOL!
> WHat  every you  want  to  build  must  be  entered  by  Feb 1st !
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: How was your christmas G????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 26 2006, 11:38 AM~6827040
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: How was your christmas G????
> *


GOOD ~ I seen santa answered your letter! You got a gang of good stuff !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 10:41 AM~6827068
> *GOOD ~  I  seen  santa  answered your letter!  You  got  a  gang  of  good  stuff !
> *


 :biggrin: I cant wait till the new year to try it all out


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm in. Not sure yet with what. Also, I say we penalize Mini if he finishes under a year..... :thumbsup:

I'll post the model soon.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i might have pics soon, does the year long have to be a lowlow?

just curious?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres mines :biggrin:


Rivierra



















Caddy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ya.my kind of build.count me in.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ok question I would inter on this build up but I buy my monte carlo 70 on ebay this week ... I can't not receve it for the 1 jan 07.I post picture the day I receve it . 

I can enter on the build yes or not .... I really want to be in the game...

a quik answer is apreciate


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 26 2006, 07:09 PM~6831051
> *ok question I would inter on this build up but I buy my monte carlo 70 on ebay this week ... I can't not receve it for the 1 jan 07.I post picture the day I receve it .
> 
> I can enter on the build yes or not .... I really want to be in the game...
> ...


i would say ya.just show the auction number so they can verify that you bought the car.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...54706&rd=1&rd=1

item number 150072454706

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 26 2006, 07:16 PM~6831099
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...54706&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> item number 150072454706
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If you read the very frist post in here it gives you the time line ! The Date it must be entered by and the rules ! 


Please read it over if you are unsure of anything about this build off!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 
All enters must be posted by Feb 1st 2007 !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

im in


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hell yeah nitrus, that green is looking good man----keep it up, cant wait to see that thing in paint, i like the rear cut, like that rollerz only car I considered doing that to the 70


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 26 2006, 05:09 PM~6831051
> *ok question I would inter on this build up but I buy my monte carlo 70 on ebay this week ... I can't not receve it for the 1 jan 07.I post picture the day I receve it .
> 
> I can enter on the build yes or not .... I really want to be in the game...
> ...


YOU COULD HAVE GOT IT FROM ME AND RECEIVED THIS WEEK
www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 11:08 PM~6832890
> *YOU COULD HAVE GOT IT FROM ME AND RECEIVED THIS WEEK
> www.betoscustomdesigns.com
> *


 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low+Dec 26 2006, 07:09 PM~6831051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

this is my official entry, until i get pics lol 

i am gonna do a party bus type thing, all pretty much scratchbuilt, than there is gonna be a lil suprize being towed by this bus :cheesy: 

uffin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Im In... so far 84 Chevy (being slammed) and my Monte...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so heres my idea, i just drew it, its kinda off proportion, but you ge tthe idea!









it will look alot better in plastic!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 28 2006, 01:38 AM~6841256
> *so heres my idea, i just drew it, its kinda off proportion, but you ge tthe idea!
> 
> 
> ...



If you can pull that off it will be kick ass job ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 27 2006, 10:38 PM~6841256
> *so heres my idea, i just drew it, its kinda off proportion, but you ge tthe idea!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i think i can, i think i can LOL

it will take alot of plastic, and time, and money not to mention lol

iono, i had this one kid str8 up diss my builds on another forum, saying i suck, and hes younger than me and he been building better than me since he was 10, so there goes all my self asteem 

but im still gonna try.... that kid needs to shove it up his... anyway...

ill just sit on his stupid ass


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 28 2006, 11:19 AM~6842858
> *i think i can, i think i can LOL
> 
> it will take alot of plastic, and time, and money not to mention lol
> ...


Shoot, that kid doesn't know what he's talking about. I wish I had the skill's you have when I was your age, I'd be better at it now.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres the kit im gonna use for the party bus, it might not looks exactly the same, but it will look pretty similar.... and it will be all opened up, and.... ya thats pretty much.... i will have a second build, cuz i have never had a build go for more than a couple weeks lol


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

thats gonna be a cool build wagon


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well i kinda changed my concept of this van a lil bit, i changed it from party bus to party van LOL, and it looks a lil bit differant now, but im still gonna do the other one someday.... keep in mind, im not the best at photoshop, but i try....


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

ok i am in on this on also....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so we can start this after the ball drops in new york right??? :biggrin::cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mini, Does this one have to be lowrider??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 12:45 AM~6825414
> *SHOULD  BE   done  by the  builder !  If  You  have  items  done  from  someone else , Besides  chrome  plating  or  decals  thats  fine  But  everything  else  should  be  Posted  that  it  was  farmed  out !  And  you  will  take  a  2 point  loss in the  area  that  you  did  not  show  craftsmanship  for !
> *



It is time to get to it ! Best of luck to everyone ! And May this build off help you gang skills and interest in the Hobby !


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

im in with daves prize he sent me pics will be up soon


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

my entry


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

got my model for the build to day it is a amt 1964 mercury marauder muscle version gonna make it a low low radical may bepics up later


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

OK HERE'S MY ENTRY FOR THE 1 YR BUILD OFF


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 its on my fine featherd friends.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 4 2007, 10:37 PM~6906096
> *OK HERE'S MY ENTRY FOR THE 1 YR BUILD OFF
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 9 2007, 12:32 AM~6940289
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 9 2007, 07:38 PM~6946102
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i guess i cant built my glasshouse for my year long build...  

but i have something else.....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 9 2007, 06:06 PM~6946370
> *i guess i cant built my glasshouse for my year long build...
> 
> but i have something else.....
> *


awww come on :angry:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

damn man you got skillz  :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ok im in im running with the grand national kit, started messing with it the day after xmas but still haven't got very far


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres another i wanna add 










not going radical but full show :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ahh, ya!! i want to see this built!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Pondering on the interior :biggrin:










the consol and dash will be the same color as car :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh and i shaved the door panels and those will be the same color as the car as well with some molded speakers in it :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD bUT i WOULD ADD SOME FLOCKING TO THE DOORS WHEN YOU GO TO BUILDING !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 11:16 AM~6951494
> *LOOKIN  GOOD  bUT  i  WOULD  ADD  SOME  FLOCKING  TO  THE  DOORS  WHEN  YOU  GO  TO  BUILDING  !
> *


what if he wants to go flockless. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2007, 12:17 PM~6951502
> *what if he wants to go flockless. :0
> *



that would be FLOCKING crazy ! 


Hey You at work ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 09:16 AM~6951494
> *LOOKIN  GOOD  bUT  i  WOULD  ADD  SOME  FLOCKING  TO  THE  DOORS  WHEN  YOU  GO  TO  BUILDING  !
> *


tought about that and i mioght mask the bottem part off and do the top part with flocking so half is flocked and the other half looks fiberglass


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 11:24 AM~6951529
> *that  would  be  FLOCKING  crazy !
> Hey  You  at  work ?
> *


sure am my friend.why?what the F%$# you want. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2007, 12:47 PM~6951658
> *sure am my friend.why?what the F%$# you want. :biggrin:
> *



I want of them LIMOS ! :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 12:22 PM~6951981
> *I want  of  them  LIMOS !    :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i cant wait to see this buildoff :thumbsup: 

lots of great starts and ideas flying around 

im gonna be on the sidelines for this 1 though


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 11:22 AM~6951981
> *I want  of  them  LIMOS !    :angry:
> *


Mini i think KB wan't to join this build off. But you have to make a 4 year build off first.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 12:46 PM~6952140
> *Mini i think KB wan't to join this build off.  But you have to make a 4 year build off first.
> 
> *


haha.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:46 PM~6952140
> *Mini i think KB wan't to join this build off.  But you have to make a 4 year build off first.
> 
> *



That gives him time to Open the box Wont it ?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 10:46 AM~6952140
> *Mini i think KB wan't to join this build off.  But you have to make a 4 year build off first.
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 12:56 PM~6952809
> *That  gives  him  time  to  Open the  box  Wont it ?
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 01:56 PM~6952809
> *That  gives  him  time  to  Open the  box  Wont it ?
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 11:46 AM~6952140
> *Mini i think KB wan't to join this build off.  But you have to make a 4 year build off first.
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 10 2007, 06:47 PM~6955035
> *:0
> *


dont listen to them.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2007, 05:59 PM~6955142
> *dont listen to them.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And The Frame Comes Off :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

oh yeah


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 11 2007, 07:09 AM~6959373
> *oh yeah
> *



got the idea from your monte :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

you took the frame off of your monte??? well i geuss all my good ideas have been done, haha


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 11 2007, 10:14 AM~6959397
> *you took the frame off of your monte??? well i geuss all my good ideas have been done, haha
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=299017&hl=

its all good! just keep building! no matter how much you think your build seems like someone elses it will always be different


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

oh i won't stop, i know i gotta have somethings goin on that you don't but all the "similarities" are gonna make this a fun build off don't ya think


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

definitly  

it will make for a good friendly competition :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 11 2007, 10:20 AM~6959442
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


go felix go felix

just one piece left


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 11 2007, 09:20 AM~6959445
> *definitly
> 
> it will make for a good friendly competition  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 11 2007, 07:21 AM~6959449
> *go felix go felix
> 
> just one piece left
> *



leaving that piece on 


Gonna Chrome Plate The Frame And I Think That Piece Would Look Niiiice Plated :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good Zack!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 07:22 AM~6959463
> *lookin good Zack!
> *



thanks brotha!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OOHH SHIT!! ZACK, IS STEPPIN UP THE GAME!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 11 2007, 07:55 AM~6959608
> *OOHH SHIT!! ZACK, IS STEPPIN UP THE GAME!!!
> *



:cheesy: im just thinkin about what else i could do to it without making it radical :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice zack----so u just cut the surrounding pieces off and smoothed it over??? will the interior bucket just sit on the chassis now?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 08:16 AM~6959726
> *nice zack----so u just cut the surrounding pieces off and smoothed it over???  will the interior bucket just sit on the chassis now?
> *


nope the belly is in sections now and i will cut out styrene exacty the shape of the frame and i will glue it all together and mold it smooth :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 11 2007, 09:25 AM~6959793
> *nope  the belly is in sections now and i will cut out styrene exacty the shape of the frame and i will glue it all together and mold it smooth :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lucky this is the YEAR long build off. LOL.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Bringing in the Big Guns. LOL
This is for March and April T-Tops, hollywood, CVs. I'll have this primed and ready for paint on Saturday.





































Oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 thats bad ass :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 06:10 PM~6964563
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  lucky this is the YEAR long build off. LOL.
> *


i know theres gonna be alotta shaping glueing sanding and sizing on this belly to get it right :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 12 2007, 01:09 AM~6966994
> *Bringing in the Big Guns.  LOL
> This is for March and April T-Tops, hollywood, CVs. I'll have this primed and ready for paint on Saturday.
> 
> ...



Show rod If Thats for the March /April build You Cant start on it yet ! 

The only ones you can work right now would be the year long and the Daily driver ? 


Not tring to be a dick ! Just keeping to the rules !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

RULES ??? WHAT RULES ???? LOL

OK I'll give you guys a break. I'll just look for a 70's under carriage, cause the resin undercarriage is shit.

oneyed


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ok finally got the doors open and the hood scoop cut out, ive never hinged doors before so i thought that paper clip will work for the doors, any comments or suggestions
chris


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 14 2007, 10:16 AM~6983687
> *ok finally got the doors open and the hood scoop cut out, ive never hinged doors before so i thought that paper clip will work for the doors, any comments or suggestions
> chris
> 
> ...


IT SHOULD WORK, NOW YOU GOTTA FIND SOME TUBING TO PUT THAT PAPER CLIP INTO  YOU GONNA SUICIDE THOSE DOORS???


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 14 2007, 11:24 AM~6983731
> *IT SHOULD WORK, NOW YOU GOTTA FIND SOME TUBING TO PUT THAT PAPER CLIP INTO  YOU GONNA SUICIDE THOSE DOORS???
> *


yeah they are gettin suicided, i figured id just use some scrap styrene instead of the tubing, can i ask what everyone else uses


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 DAMN!!! thats a big ass paper clip :0


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

wal-mart stationary dept, go big or go home, haha


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 14 2007, 11:34 AM~6983787
> *:0 DAMN!!! thats a big ass paper clip :0
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: i was going to say the same thing! :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Those cuts on the roof and trunk are dope, good work! :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

thanx man still got a lil shaping to do to em


> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 14 2007, 01:26 PM~6984409
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin: i was going to say the same thing!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Those cuts on the roof and trunk are dope, good work!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 14 2007, 11:16 AM~6983687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im debating on addin a little plastic to where the quarter windows were so its not just straight down right there so its more like a half circle what do you guys think of that idea


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Trade it on ebay :biggrin: few months ago some guy posted a big ass paper clip on ebay for trade (something bigger or better) was how he put it after about 6 months or some crazy shit like that he ended up with a house :dunno: uffin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 14 2007, 02:40 PM~6984815
> *Trade it on ebay  :biggrin: few months ago some guy posted a big ass paper clip on ebay for trade (something bigger or better) after about 6 months or some crazy shit like that he ended up with a house  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


WHAT, haha, i got a whole box of em


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 14 2007, 02:41 PM~6984818
> *WHAT, haha, i got a whole box of em
> *


I shit you not was funniest thing I ever heard but it was all over the papers try that shit out :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thats a true story but he ended up selling the house and giving the $ to charity!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah that was insane, traded the paper clip for a pen, the pen for something else, and kept trading up until he got more valuble stuff and ended up with the house. lmao


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 14 2007, 02:49 PM~6984856
> *thats a true story but he ended up selling the house and giving the $ to charity!
> *


so whats the whole story with that, he sold a big paper clip for a grip of cash and bought a house


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 14 2007, 02:51 PM~6984862
> *so whats the whole story with that, he sold a big paper clip for a grip of cash and bought a house
> *


Dude I just told you the story ^^^^^^^^^ He traded it on ebay for something bigger and better what he got he traded again something bigger or better and so on and so on after about 6 months he traded what ever he had for a house


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i think the site is myredpaperclip.com , the guy took a red paper clip and traded it for more vauable things untill he got a huge house then sold the house and gave the proceeds to charity!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

almost got my frame free


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm in on this


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

HEISMAN U IN ?


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

I think i am in, i'll take a pic tomo


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

hey mini can i join this build off??? im sure ill have a better camera in like april


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 16 2007, 03:13 PM~7003404
> *hey mini can i join this build off??? im sure ill have a better camera in like april
> *


Deadline to join is in Feb. But you gotta build something...not just do a bunch of mock ups! l :roflmao: JK....I don't know about anyone else but I for one am waiting to see a build from you! So knock some shit out Scoob and lets see what ya got bro!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 16 2007, 04:23 PM~7003534
> *Deadline to join is in Feb. But you gotta build something...not just do a bunch of mock ups! l :roflmao:  JK....I don't know about anyone else but I for one am waiting to see a build from you! So knock some shit out Scoob and lets see what ya got bro!
> *


DUDE I couldnt have said it better ! :biggrin: !

The pics you posted so far are good enough to show us that you are working ! Now that gives you 11 months to find a good camera to show off your finished Build BUT FINISH A MODEL ! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

i will damn it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alright, i am going to enter this build-off with a differant build then most of you have entered!! i am going to enter with a 49 merc!!! shaved mouldings handles, shaved front and rear bumpers, and i am going to add a ford lightning engine and drivetrain and full suspension!! going to open the doors and put in a custom interior!! im a builder so i am going to build in ever build off there is this year!! sorry about the bad pics, i will put up new later!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

kool ill be watching that build!! love them mercs


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 what kind of wires are those they look metal :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Different, I like it so far.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the wires are from the first 86 monte ss kit that came out last year, the kit with the blue monte on the box!! dont know if i will stay with those rims or go with smaller ones!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2007, 10:36 PM~7006942
> *the wires are from the first 86 monte ss kit that came out last year, the kit with the blue monte on the box!! dont know if i will stay with those rims or go with smaller ones!!
> *


oh i thought they were like the wires you have 2 put together...lol i think you should go with some red or chrome stealies and some fat white walls...if you find some..lol


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

anyone making any progress in here yet


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

not a whole lot done but i started playin around gonna try to make a booty kit
















got a idea for the rear end


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HERE IS A PIC OF THE FORD LIGHTNING SUPERCHARGED ENGINE AND SUSPENSION!!! AND THEN I CUT THE DOORS OPEN TODAY AND I AM THINKING OF SUICIDE DOORS!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

are u goin radical with this bomb bro?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am not sure!!! probably!!!! why do you ask!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh just wondering because i thought it would be kinda neet


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 17 2007, 01:28 PM~7012375
> *oh just wondering because i thought it would be kinda neet
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Heres my entry guys.


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

I cut the doors open, and the interior and glued em together. While cutting the trunk i fucked up the lights so i am thinking of doing something like this...


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

is it too late to join


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i see now that is say deadline is feb so i will pick up a new kit next thursday


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Gonna run up to Hobby Town during lunch to pick up a kit...... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 18 2007, 12:38 PM~7020901
> *Gonna run up to Hobby Town during lunch to pick up a kit...... :biggrin:
> *



Count me in.... :biggrin: 
i will post a kit soon.....

mabe a 63 or 64 or monte carlo . :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Alright I'm definately in

1960 Impala


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 18 2007, 11:56 AM~7021510
> *Alright I'm definately in
> 
> 1960 Impala
> ...


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2007, 08:34 PM~7025606
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


  ..........Picked up some paint yesterday.....


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

just a quick "mock up" to show yall where i stand 
































these came in the mail just yesterday, thanx beto :thumbsup:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

ok guys i got my kit but my camera is at my parents house i will post pics as soon as i get them but heres a pic i grabbed off the net of what im building


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Sneak peak......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love that color!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 22 2007, 10:28 AM~7053013
> *love that color!!
> *


So do I !!!! .....Limetime Green Pearl with Silver Base......

the 60' is gonna be called......










....... X'ing out the competition. :biggrin: ......well at least I hope it does.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

edit sorry
:dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn sin7, youve got a year for teh buildoff and youve already painted it bro lol? u shoulda opened er up or done some body work


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 11:27 AM~7053524
> *damn sin7, youve got a year for teh buildoff and youve already painted it bro lol?  u shoulda opened er up or done some body work
> *


I said the same thing bro but I got paint happy.....

I guess I'm gonna have to take 2 steps back now...... But thats what I get for being hard headed. 

Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2007, 10:35 AM~7053601
> *I said the same thing bro but I got paint happy.....
> 
> I guess I'm gonna have to take 2 steps back now...... But thats what I get for being hard headed.
> ...



hahaha no prob---im not even gonna submit an entry until the last day----and since we have a year, ill take the time to do absolutely every mod possible, working windows, gas tank, doors, trunk, hood, working convertible top, custom interior, reclining seats, all chromed, 502ci engine, working lights, etc.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 11:58 AM~7053773
> *hahaha no prob---im not even gonna submit an entry until the last day----and since we have a year, ill take the time to do absolutely every mod possible, working windows, gas tank, doors, trunk, hood, working convertible top, custom interior, reclining seats, all chromed, 502ci engine, working lights, etc.
> *


ummm u just made me sweat a little haha


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 11:58 AM~7053773
> *hahaha no prob---im not even gonna submit an entry until the last day----and since we have a year, ill take the time to do absolutely every mod possible, working windows, gas tank, doors, trunk, hood, working convertible top, custom interior, reclining seats, all chromed, 502ci engine, working lights, etc.
> *


my jaw dropped on Working Windows.......and then it skipped a beat on reclining seats.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 09:58 AM~7053773
> *hahaha no prob---im not even gonna submit an entry until the last day----and since we have a year, ill take the time to do absolutely every mod possible, working windows, gas tank, doors, trunk, hood, working convertible top, custom interior, reclining seats, all chromed, 502ci engine, working lights, etc.
> *



Mitch Can U Really Pull Those Off i Would Like To See It!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

This the Hauler for my year long build off. I'll post the car later, but I need too finish the hauler first. So I cut it up.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

heres two more mockups


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 22 2007, 11:15 PM~7060224
> *heres two more mockups
> 
> 
> ...



i never thought of doing this :0 

you give me ideas :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin cool ass idea on the hauler!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2007, 03:52 AM~7061123
> *fuckin cool ass idea on the hauler!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


yea for sure i like how that looks


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Guys

it's more of a COE....I'll post a buddys pic in a few.




here it is................start drooling....lol


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 23 2007, 09:45 AM~7061894
> *Thanks Guys
> 
> it's more of a COE....I'll post a buddys pic in a few.
> ...


i'mnot in the year long build off but i have to comment on showrods hauler.
damn showrod that's gonna come out nice.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: i receve my monte this morning


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 23 2007, 10:45 AM~7061894
> *Thanks Guys
> 
> it's more of a COE....I'll post a buddys pic in a few.
> ...


Thats bad ass!!! I might have to steal your idea.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i know look back, but i didnt see it, whats the cut off date to enter my year long project?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

beginning of february!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 23 2007, 11:27 AM~7062494
> *i'mnot in the year long build off but i have to comment on showrods hauler.
> damn showrod that's gonna come out nice.
> *


Thanks Bonafide


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 23 2007, 12:11 PM~7062891
> *Thats bad ass!!!  I might have to steal your idea.
> *


 Sure thing Bigg C... but I hope it's not for the year long build ?? lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 23 2007, 03:07 PM~7063868
> *Sure thing Bigg C... but I hope it's not for the year long build ??  lol
> *


Nope, I'm not doing the year long build off.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 16 2007, 03:04 PM~7004007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, H.H


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

got the doors and trunk open. don't know if I should go with thin or wide white walls .


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im diggin the wide whites man :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

yea i rather the wide whites too.... wat kolor u goin with?


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jan 23 2007, 07:57 PM~7065861
> *yea i rather the wide whites too.... wat kolor u goin with?
> *



I was mixing some blues today at work. so I think I will go with candy blue and patterns, and maybe some marblizer


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

ok heres pictures of my project


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok I am in and dont worry it wont be a donk :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

SHITTY PIC but this is the frames base coat


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, some of you guys are smoking through the year build. I haven't even decided on what I want to do and some people already have color and clear......

Remember, you have a full year. Do everything you never thought you could do or always wanted to do. Do it one little step at a time as you learn on here and ask as many questions as you can. 

All of these builds should be top notch and have mods and paint which go beyond what you thought you could do.

Just my opinion


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 24 2007, 08:35 PM~7075586
> *Man, some of you guys are smoking through the year build.  I haven't even decided on what I want to do and some people already have color and clear......
> 
> Remember, you have a full year.  Do everything you never thought you could do or always wanted to do.  Do it one little step at a time as you learn on here and ask as many questions as you can.
> ...


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 24 2007, 08:35 PM~7075586
> *Man, some of you guys are smoking through the year build.  I haven't even decided on what I want to do and some people already have color and clear......
> 
> Remember, you have a full year.  Do everything you never thought you could do or always wanted to do.  Do it one little step at a time as you learn on here and ask as many questions as you can.
> ...


LOL! My year long projects i havent even touched much ! The Caprice is still in the wrapper And the 70 is setting here on my bench watching me build the elso and the 4 dr impala ! 

COPPER TONE !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 24 2007, 08:04 PM~7075873
> *LOL!    My  year  long  projects  i  havent  even  touched  much !    The  Caprice  is still in the  wrapper  And  the  70  is  setting  here  on  my  bench  watching  me  build  the  elso  and  the  4 dr impala !
> 
> COPPER  TONE !
> ...


 :0


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

WOW the fuckin console is RIDICULOUS


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 24 2007, 08:35 PM~7075586
> *Man, some of you guys are smoking through the year build.  I haven't even decided on what I want to do and some people already have color and clear......
> 
> Remember, you have a full year.  Do everything you never thought you could do or always wanted to do.  Do it one little step at a time as you learn on here and ask as many questions as you can.
> ...


well said!!!! you shouldnt be rushin things. you want every aspect of your build to be full of detail and as perfect as your skills will allow


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i wanna enter the year long but dont have the kit i wanna build yet and unless sum1 can take paypal on a 59 convertible tomorrow and get it to me by thursday for $20 or less, then i wont have it til after the 1st........

so what r my other options?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 28 2007, 08:44 PM~7111498
> *i wanna enter the year long but dont have the kit i wanna build yet and unless sum1 can take paypal on a 59 convertible tomorrow and get it to me by thursday for $20 or less, then i wont have it til after the 1st........
> 
> so what r my other options?
> *


i think beto over at BETOSCUSTOM .com has the drop 59 ! Try to hit him up ! He takes paypal !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

he doesnt have any so im ordering 1 off of ebay tonight, but theres no way itll be here in time to take a pic b4 the 1st. would it be cool if i post a link to the auction after i buy it, since itll have my name as the buyer, and the date and time i bought it? also thinkin of enterin a few more cars too but this is the main 1 im gonna focus on.......

heres 1 of my entries. its gonna be a replica of my daily driven show car, and its gonna take 2 impala kits and parts from a taxi fire chief caprice to build it and i might build a lil sumthin else with whats left over....









and heres the ebay link to the 59 vert i just bought. like i said i hope its cool to do my entry this way but it wont be here by the first so its the only option ive got....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...54376&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:




































This is how it sits with the chrome underoos and fronts still need a little detail on the undercarriage :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 24 2007, 11:53 AM~7072136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 29 2007, 07:53 PM~7122383
> *Thats what im talking about :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Man thats true, I started laying paint on mine and not taking the time to do the minor details. 

So i'm gonna wait on some parts.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

just a little bit of work

for my 70 I want to do

-suicide door

-front lift 

-bed lift

-body lifted on hydro of the frame 

-costum grill

-costum interior

-costum trunk and hood

FRAME WRAP





































SHAVED FIRE WALL


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

FINALLY DECIDED TO ENTER WITH THIS 58 IMPALA.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 31 2007, 08:19 PM~7142130
> *FINALLY DECIDED TO ENTER WITH THIS 58 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...



PANCHO ! WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 76 DROP TOP :tears: 

EVEN IF IT WAS DONK IT WAS CLEAN RIDE !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Well finally decided on a kit for my year long build off with hauler.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have all day tommorow to submit my entries correct??? and it is okay to submit 2 builds right?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah ShowRod, I can't wait to see how your's turn out!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 07:33 PM~7142278
> *PANCHO ! WHAT  HAPPEN TO  THE  76  DROP  TOP  :tears:
> 
> EVEN  IF  IT  WAS DONK  IT  WAS  CLEAN  RIDE !
> *


DONT WORRY  JUST CLEANING IT UP FOR THE NNL SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 31 2007, 08:05 PM~7143779
> *DONT WORRY   JUST CLEANING IT UP FOR THE NNL SHOW :biggrin:
> *


PANCHO STOP BY AND SAY HELLO


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I WILL BETO :thumbsup: ARE YOU GOING TO BE SELLING ? :


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO BOOTHS, GOING TO HAVE FUN. I ALWAYS MISS CHECKING OUT THE SHOWS DUE TO WATCHING MY BOOTH. THIS TIME I WANT TO MEET EVERYONE AND HAVE FUN BUYING STUFF. I'LL LOSE ALOT OF MONEY BY NOT SELLING, BUT HAVING FUN AND CHECKING OUT THE SHOW WILL MAKE UP FOR IT. SEE YOU THERE, BIGGS AND 408MODELS WILL MEET ME AT THE HOTEL ON FRIDAY, MAYBE CADDIONLY WILL JOIN US THAT NIGHT. I'LL PM YOU MY NUMBER SO YOU CAN CATCH UO TO US AT THE SHOW.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HERE ARE MY ENTRIES-----3 Entries total, notice that in the first pic there are 3 cars-----65 and 70 impy and a caprice-------the last pic, i scratched the 70 off the list, and added the 67 impy-----


SO OFFICIALLY A 65 67 IMPALA and a 76 Caprice 


























I had already wadded up the entry paper when I realized that I have built 2 70s already, and wanted to switch it up lol. 

with 10 minutes to spare  If 3 entries arent okay, just lemme know


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will be posting mine up tomorrow........I'm really busy right now......hopefully it's still ok.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 09:39 PM~7144101
> *I will be posting mine up tomorrow........I'm really busy right now......hopefully it's still ok.
> *



I was gonna do the same, but didnt know for sure---- mini, being the FUNKER that he is told me to get off his nuts when I asked if it was LMAO!! that guy  

I may change up the lineup tommorow lol, this was just in case so id be entered


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2007, 09:42 PM~7144122
> *I was gonna do the same, but didnt know for sure---- mini, being the FUNKER that he is told me to get off his nuts when I asked if it was LMAO!!  that guy
> 
> I may change up the lineup tommorow lol, this was just in case so id be entered
> *


Well today creaped up on me and right now I'm on the comp at my moms house as my wife and I are running around and telling everyone that we found out today we are having a little girl..............

Therefore I'm not home to post the pix............. I already have the main build I wanna do.......I'll post it asap.......


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

CONGRATS ON YOUR LITTLE GIRL MAN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow congrats on the lil bun in the oven bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanx guys.....sorry to get off topic..........I'll do my best to post pix tonight.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats ......little girl huh...shes gonna have you wrapped around her little finger. lol

oneyed


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

THOUGHT I'D DROP BY BEFORE I GO 2 SLEEP AND POST MY ENTREE....


























:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 1 2007, 09:27 PM~6878989
> *my entry
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not sure no more goto my other topic and you will find out y its when modeling goes wrong


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, here's mine. 

I'm gonna replicate this build. All chrome undercariage, chopped, sectioned, customer rear lights, body droppped to the doors, custom made one off wheels, uniboddied, etc. You can see the rest.


























And here's the kit I'm starting with.










I'll post more detailed pix later.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 31 2007, 09:47 PM~7144166
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR LITTLE GIRL MAN!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 homie


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 1 2007, 10:06 AM~7147280
> *Ok, here's mine.
> 
> I'm gonna replicate this build.  All chrome undercariage, chopped, sectioned, customer rear lights, body droppped to the doors, custom made one off wheels, uniboddied, etc.  You can see the rest.
> ...



hey bro, i have about 6 more pics of that ride if you want em


----------



## DONFRANCISCO (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## DONFRANCISCO (Jan 26, 2007)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 1 2007, 04:40 PM~7150343
> *hey bro, i have about 6 more pics of that ride if you want em
> *


Yeah bro, any pix help. This guy lives around here locally so I see him at shows all the time.

Thanx man.......

I'm gonna post one more up cause I wanna do a crazy lo lo in this build off also.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 1 2007, 11:06 AM~7147280
> *Ok, here's mine.
> 
> I'm gonna replicate this build.  All chrome undercariage, chopped, sectioned, customer rear lights, body droppped to the doors, custom made one off wheels, uniboddied, etc.  You can see the rest.
> ...


I love this truck I remember when I first seen it in trucking magazine still sitting in primer I almost shit just beautiful!!!!! Can't wait to see it done!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2007, 07:12 PM~7151824
> *I love this truck I remember when I first seen it in trucking magazine still sitting in primer I almost shit just beautiful!!!!! Can't wait to see it done!!!
> *


The crazy thing actually is that this truck was never cruized in primer. It was just straight bare metal. All metal work was done a Grant Kustoms and IF Customs. This thing was bare metal at shows for like 2 years, then no one saw it for like 5 months and he showed up a SEMA 2005 with it painted, chromed and interior done.

Sick ride.....Insane mods to the metal work in person. All mods as you see were done and perfect in bare metal for like 2 years before any paint was put on it.

Hope I can do it justice.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

CAN I STILL ENTER :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 1 2007, 08:38 PM~7152149
> *The crazy thing actually is that this truck was never cruized in primer.  It was just straight bare metal.  All metal work was done a Grant Kustoms and IF Customs.  This thing was bare metal at shows for like 2 years, then no one saw it for like 5 months and he showed up a SEMA 2005 with it painted, chromed and interior done.
> 
> Sick ride.....Insane mods to the metal work in person.  All mods as you see were done and perfect in bare metal for like 2 years before any paint was put on it.
> ...


 :0 Damn thanks for the knowledge


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ttt :dunno:


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 14 2007, 01:49 PM~6984856
> *thats a true story but he ended up selling the house and giving the $ to charity!
> *



What an idiot! Hasn't he ever heard the term charity start in la casa :roflmao:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 

the gaz tank was remove



















front lift trunk lift costum trunk panel 




























I need to costumise my hood and open my door


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES SOME PICS OF MY YEAR LONG 58 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 8 2007, 10:00 PM~7213811
> *HERES SOME PICS OF MY YEAR LONG 58 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like alot work ahead of you and if it turns out anything like the drop 76 it will be well worth the labor ! KEEP US POSTED ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WILL DO MINI IMA TAKE MY TIME ON THIS ONE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wrapped frame looks great, like miniweiner said, lotta work but well worth it i bet!!! CANT WAIT!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wrapped frame looks great, like miniweiner said, lotta work but well worth it i bet!!! CANT WAIT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You dont want to start with me dick smack ! 


I can hear J's and BETOS Balls hittin your lips right now ! 


WAIT LISTEN ! 




THUMP ! 



Told you !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 08:28 PM~7214069
> *You  dont    want  to  start  with  me  dick  smack !
> I  can  hear    J's  and  BETOS  Balls  hittin  your  lips    right    now  !
> WAIT    LISTEN  !
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn homie, guess i set myself up for that one  nothin wrong with a lil humor


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 8 2007, 10:47 PM~7214242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn homie, guess i set myself up for that one   nothin wrong with a lil humor
> *



NOTHING BUT LOVE ! 

Hey i rewrite this and put it in your words ! 















































NUTTING ON MY BUTT !  :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 09:02 PM~7214367
> *NOTHING  BUT  LOVE  !
> 
> Hey  i  rewrite    this    and  put  it  in  your  words  !
> ...




ewwwww lmao-----david, go to your room, and dont come out until you stop sayin things like that!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lool! iN MY ROOM IS WHERE THIS SHIT COMES FROM !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 07:28 PM~7214069
> *You  dont    want  to  start  with  me  dick  smack !
> I  can  hear    J's  and  BETOS  Balls  hittin  your  lips    right    now  !
> WAIT    LISTEN  !
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahahhahaha


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres what i got done on my year long build off so far!

my party van plans changed a bit, i still dont know where this is going exactly, but we will see along the way!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

look at the ruler, and see how long this biatch is lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 11 2007, 05:52 PM~7233578
> *look at the ruler, and see how long this biatch is lol
> *


where do you find one of them rulers


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

there at hobby shops homie... they have all scales too, its cool!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT BITCH IS LONG :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good lil john


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 11 2007, 05:52 PM~7233572
> *heres what i got done on my year long build off so far!
> 
> my party van plans changed a bit, i still dont know where this is going exactly, but we will see along the way!
> ...


ur floors (dry wall) are warpin on the bottoms, like water has soaked up in the walls just a lil :biggrin: by the door  :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok well time to start another one... 
so i fugured i better get started on my year long build..

This time i am going to try to build a replica of my truck...
Wish me luck..

Here is what i am starting with..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Went to Dura Paints .. 
and got them to mix me up some colour matched House of Colour Paint...
to match my truck...

here is the test spray... it is a near perfect match..

Mini Titan - Porsche Riveria Blue Paint


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Well got the doors cut and cab cut ...
now it is time for some body work...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOKS GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Count me in Im digging out my 49 chevy four door fleetline,gives me an excuse to finish it,i will try and post pictures this weekend.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry guys!just noticed I had to have my entry in by Feb 1st,maybe next time


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 21 2007, 10:55 PM~7322435
> *Well got the doors cut and cab cut ...
> now it is time for some body work...
> 
> ...


the extended cab looks a lil big :dunno: tho


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 1 2007, 09:27 PM~6878989
> *my entry
> 
> 
> ...


yes...for sure im in now im gonna get started


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 
some news on my carlo  

how he can look when I done it


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

aww hell, ill update on the party van!!!!

i got this to put on it :biggrin:

cant wait to start back on this baby!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=011

heeheeeee, i might even open up everything on it!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a mockup on it!!!!

it was a pain in the ass tryna mock up this thing, theres alot of peices for the body LOL, so its not perfectly str8, but you get the idea with the picture!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Got This Biotch Based :biggrin:



















gonna go with a patterned red roof and the trunks gonna have a mural 

just gotta let this paint fully cure before i color sand and then after i colorsand i can mask off the body to start the patterns on the roof


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone got any progress for this build off???? :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ive been working on my monte but just mostly cleaning up the body. Nothing really worth posting but once the body is all smooth ill post up some pics.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 14 2007, 07:38 AM~7898874
> *Anyone got any progress for this build off???? :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 12:52 AM~6825439
> *Open Minded !
> 
> 
> ...


I have to update this ! LOL ! The Caprice is no longer on my year long Build off ! I chose to use this in the ALL OUT buildoff ! As for the 70 ! Its a project that i seem to have lost intrest in but i get to it ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

mini we need sum updates on that '70


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

X2, we need updates on all of the builds


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i should prolly get to building on this soon, i only have mocked it up so far 

but soon i will kick azz on this one :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Wagonguy, that van should be badass.........not my style of tires, but i hope you can pull it off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

